# Reiser4: не пачится hardened-kernel 2.6.37 (и .36, .35, .34)

## geloo

иная ссылочка: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-863945.html

Всем доброго время суток, 

помогите пожалуйста, ткаой ворпрос. 

Имеется reiser4 отдел, стягиваю hardened kernel 2.6.37, вхожу в него, 

patch -p1 < reiser4 patch-file

но проихчодит ошибка, см пач.лог

В самом адре появляется опция reiser4, но ядро не собирается, 

fs-fs-writeback.o in function writeback_inodes.wb и тд.

Что не так? как это можно решить? 

Проделовал это и с .35, .34, .32 версиями ядра. Тоже самое. 

Огромное спасибо за любую помощь  :Smile: 

пач лог:

```
patching file Documentation/Changes

patching file Documentation/filesystems/reiser4.txt

patching file fs/fs-writeback.c

patching file fs/inode.c

patching file fs/Kconfig

patching file fs/Makefile

patching file fs/read_write.c

patching file fs/reiser4/as_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/block_alloc.c

patching file fs/reiser4/block_alloc.h

patching file fs/reiser4/blocknrset.c

patching file fs/reiser4/carry.c

patching file fs/reiser4/carry.h

patching file fs/reiser4/carry_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/carry_ops.h

patching file fs/reiser4/context.c

patching file fs/reiser4/context.h

patching file fs/reiser4/coord.c

patching file fs/reiser4/coord.h

patching file fs/reiser4/debug.c

patching file fs/reiser4/debug.h

patching file fs/reiser4/dformat.h

patching file fs/reiser4/dscale.c

patching file fs/reiser4/dscale.h

patching file fs/reiser4/entd.c

patching file fs/reiser4/entd.h

patching file fs/reiser4/eottl.c

patching file fs/reiser4/estimate.c

patching file fs/reiser4/export_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/flush.c

patching file fs/reiser4/flush.h

patching file fs/reiser4/flush_queue.c

patching file fs/reiser4/forward.h

patching file fs/reiser4/fsdata.c

patching file fs/reiser4/fsdata.h

patching file fs/reiser4/init_super.c

patching file fs/reiser4/inode.c

patching file fs/reiser4/inode.h

patching file fs/reiser4/ioctl.h

patching file fs/reiser4/jnode.c

patching file fs/reiser4/jnode.h

patching file fs/reiser4/kassign.c

patching file fs/reiser4/kassign.h

patching file fs/reiser4/Kconfig

patching file fs/reiser4/key.c

patching file fs/reiser4/key.h

patching file fs/reiser4/ktxnmgrd.c

patching file fs/reiser4/ktxnmgrd.h

patching file fs/reiser4/lock.c

patching file fs/reiser4/lock.h

patching file fs/reiser4/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/oid.c

patching file fs/reiser4/page_cache.c

patching file fs/reiser4/page_cache.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/cluster.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/cluster.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/compress.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/compress.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/compress_mode.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/crypto/cipher.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/crypto/cipher.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/crypto/digest.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/dir.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/hashed_dir.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/seekable_dir.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/dir_plugin_common.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format40.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format40.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/fibration.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/fibration.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/cryptcompress.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/cryptcompress.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file_conversion.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/symfile.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/symlink.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file/tail_conversion.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file_ops_readdir.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/file_plugin_common.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/hash.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/inode_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/inode_ops_rename.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/acl.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/blackbox.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/blackbox.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/cde.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/cde.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/ctail.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/ctail.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_file_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_flush_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_item_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/internal.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/internal.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/item.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/item.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/sde.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/sde.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/static_stat.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/static_stat.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/node/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node40.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node40.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/object.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/object.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin_header.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin_set.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin_set.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/security/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/space/bitmap.c

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/space/bitmap.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/space/Makefile

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/space/space_allocator.h

patching file fs/reiser4/plugin/tail_policy.c

patching file fs/reiser4/pool.c

patching file fs/reiser4/pool.h

patching file fs/reiser4/readahead.c

patching file fs/reiser4/readahead.h

patching file fs/reiser4/README

patching file fs/reiser4/reiser4.h

patching file fs/reiser4/safe_link.c

patching file fs/reiser4/safe_link.h

patching file fs/reiser4/seal.c

patching file fs/reiser4/seal.h

patching file fs/reiser4/search.c

patching file fs/reiser4/status_flags.c

patching file fs/reiser4/status_flags.h

patching file fs/reiser4/super.c

patching file fs/reiser4/super.h

patching file fs/reiser4/super_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/tap.c

patching file fs/reiser4/tap.h

patching file fs/reiser4/tree.c

patching file fs/reiser4/tree.h

patching file fs/reiser4/tree_mod.c

patching file fs/reiser4/tree_mod.h

patching file fs/reiser4/tree_walk.c

patching file fs/reiser4/tree_walk.h

patching file fs/reiser4/txnmgr.c

patching file fs/reiser4/txnmgr.h

patching file fs/reiser4/type_safe_hash.h

patching file fs/reiser4/vfs_ops.c

patching file fs/reiser4/vfs_ops.h

patching file fs/reiser4/wander.c

patching file fs/reiser4/wander.h

patching file fs/reiser4/writeout.h

patching file fs/reiser4/znode.c

patching file fs/reiser4/znode.h

patching file include/linux/fs.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 527 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #2 FAILED at 1611.

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2144 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 2214 (offset 5 lines).

1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/fs.h.rej

patching file include/linux/mm.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 880 with fuzz 1 (offset 7 lines).

patching file include/linux/sched.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1786 (offset 75 lines).

patching file include/linux/writeback.h

patching file mm/backing-dev.c

patching file mm/filemap.c

patching file mm/page-writeback.c
```

reiser4Last edited by geloo on Fri Feb 11, 2011 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fank

какой-то из предыдущих патчей портит файл, на который наклыдывается reiser4 patch

попробуй ванильное ядро и все патчи наложить вручную

используй --dry-run сначала, чтобы обнаружить ошибки

----------

## TigerJr

после убийства разработка рейсера остановилась, странно что её всё еще хотят использовать...

сори за оффтоп

----------

